# Great Workshop Helper - Horrible Directions



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

I know arn't these things just great. I have two as well. My dad had the workmate 300 I belive from around ten years ago and I bought one that is really nice, it's the workmate 375 and it has this little bar that you have to pull and the whole thing collapses in less then five seconds. Then it has wheels to move it. It also holds my 90 pound behemith benchtop jointer, and does fine. It is rated to hold 300 pounds! These are really indespensible and are great to have around the shop. Great review.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Someone gave me one of those years ago. I still don't think I ever used it.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have my little lathe on one of these.


----------



## ZachM (Apr 3, 2008)

I stick my miter saw on one of these since I don't have a real workshop.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I kicked one of these around for years, and you guessed it, I didn't figure out a use for it until I got rid of it. I come up with things it would be handy for at least once a month. Oh, well.


----------

